# Ivory Sulcatas from Richard Fife



## Peaches bts (Jun 25, 2012)

Just want to share our newly acquired tortoises. We will be receiving them by Thursday morning. They were hatched last fall.
We need rehab for tortoise addiction.


----------



## Tortoise Princess (Jun 25, 2012)

Peaches bts said:


> Just want to share our newly acquired tortoises. We will be receiving them by Thursday morning. They were hatched last fall.
> We need rehab for tortoise addiction.



They are so gorgeous!!!!!!! Good luck raising them


----------



## clare n (Jun 25, 2012)

They are very beautiful! *tortoise envy*


----------



## grooby (Jun 25, 2012)

wow they really are beautiful! congrats and good luck on your newest additions


----------



## bigred (Jun 25, 2012)

They are very nice


----------



## clare n (Jun 25, 2012)

I've hunted high and low for these in the uk in the last 3 weeks....


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 26, 2012)

They are just beauties congrats!!! And the best care for your disease is to just buy more torts.


----------



## Peaches bts (Jun 26, 2012)

Tortoise Princess said:


> They are so gorgeous!!!!!!! Good luck raising them



thank you tortoise princess. 



clare n said:


> I've hunted high and low for these in the uk in the last 3 weeks....



Thank you Clare n! Have you found a good breeder yet? 



grooby said:


> wow they really are beautiful! congrats and good luck on your newest additions



Thank you Grooby.



bigred said:


> They are very nice



Thank you for appreciating big red!




Eweezyfosheezy said:


> They are just beauties congrats!!! And the best care for your disease is to just buy more torts.



Thank you eweezyfosheezy! (cool name) people think we are crazy tort lovers!


----------



## clare n (Jun 26, 2012)

No I have found plenty of sulcata breeders, but no ivorys as yet  the search continues!


----------



## Peaches bts (Jun 26, 2012)

clare n said:


> No I have found plenty of sulcata breeders, but no ivorys as yet  the search continues!



Can u buy it from here and ship it there? I think Richard Fife do ship internationally, but shipping would be expensive due to the needed papers. 
Best of luck, hope u find one soon!


----------



## clare n (Jun 26, 2012)

If all else fails over here I could look into it, just worries me a bit regarding the stress and the distance  will see


----------



## Laurie (Jun 26, 2012)

Congratulations!! They are beauties!


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 26, 2012)

They are so adorable.


----------



## RonHays (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 26, 2012)

Congrats, they look very healthy!


----------



## CLMoss (Jun 27, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 27, 2012)

They are neat. Amazing how just changing a color, makes such a big change in appearance.


----------



## mightymizz (Jun 27, 2012)

Looking really nice, Congrats!


----------



## jesst (Jun 27, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! Congrats on the new little ones.


----------



## cemmons12 (Jun 27, 2012)

Congrats, very great looking torts! I still want Dean's Snowflake though! Hello, Dean??


----------



## Peaches bts (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you everybody. 



cemmons12 said:


> Congrats, very great looking torts! I still want Dean's Snowflake though! Hello, Dean??



LOL! She is up for sale I think.


----------



## jason g. (Jun 27, 2012)

Beauties!! I love there color and how pretty they are


----------



## DeanS (Jun 28, 2012)

Isn't today the lucky day? We need reports and photos...



clare n said:


> If all else fails over here I could look into it, just worries me a bit regarding the stress and the distance  will see



There are (at least) two Brits that have ivory breeders from Fife in their programs!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 28, 2012)

They are very pretty!


----------

